# Marshmallows???



## Soybean (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey all!

Just got back from a pharmacy continuing professional development evening. We have them every 6 weeks on a variety of subjects. Todays was on IBD - it was really interesting, learnt a few things. My collegue is going to email the presentation to me in the next couple of days (the specialist nurse talked more in depth than the info on the slides but it's still very interesting). 

Well anyway I'm digressing! the point of this thread was that the nurse mentioned two things that are currently stuck in my head, 1) marshmallows help slow down the gut, so can be useful if you suffer badly with diarrhoea and 2) a few of her patients that had emigrated to the uk from the east, developed an IBD and were facing surgery, went back home and found that their disease regressed, how odd is that??? I wonder what it is in the western diet/environment that is such a trigger?

There were other interesting points that I can't remember atm, but if, once I get a copy of the presentation I remember anything else, I'll be sure to post it here.

Soybean xoxo


----------



## Emily (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Siobhan! That's so interesting about that change of environment being a trigger. I wonder how common it is. My mother grew up in Guatemala, and she truly believes that her Crohn's was triggered on every trip that she left Guatemala for the US. I've never really left the country (  ) so I can't say anything for myself but still. 

And about the marshmallows, I will give it a shot next time I'm having bad diarrhea and report back! :biggrin:


----------



## Soybean (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey emr52, I know right?! I'll have to test the theory when I (hopefully) go travelling next year! 
xx


----------



## soretum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi There,

yes marshmallows really do work! I've done a lotg of surgical nursing with people having bowel resections and stomas etc and the consultants often reccommend eating marshmallows to bind things up a bit if the stoma is having a high/liquid output :biggrin:


----------



## Carrie630 (Sep 27, 2011)

wow good to know about the marshmallows.  I love them, I wonder if that'll change now


----------



## littlemissh (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats amazing about the marshmallows, when I was in hospital last I found that hey were one of the things that I could eat, didn't cause me issues and gave me some calories!
I keep a bag of them in the cupboard.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Sep 28, 2011)

That marshmallow thing is really interesting!  I wonder, do they still work if they're dissolved into a mug of hot chocolate?  Or must they be eaten as-is?


----------



## Jessi (Sep 28, 2011)

FYI:

Be careful with marshmallows if you're gluten intolerant. Their is no gluten in the recipe, but the mold that forms that cute round shape is floured so the creme won't stick to it. A few companies use corn starch instead... Kraft is a safe brand.


----------



## David (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!  But have any of you who utilize marshmallows tried psyllium husks?  I just worry about all that sugar and the other ingredients in marshmallows.



Siobhan said:


> a few of her patients that had emigrated to the uk from the east, developed an IBD and were facing surgery, went back home and found that their disease regressed, how odd is that?


I don't think it's odd at all.  I think our western frankenfoods and high stress lifestyles contribute to IBD much more than we realize.


----------



## Soybean (Sep 29, 2011)

David said:


> I don't think it's odd at all.  I think our western frankenfoods and high stress lifestyles contribute to IBD much more than we realize.


Yeah, I totally agree with that, however what I found odd regarding going home and the disease regressing was that they could possibly still have been eating the same things. I didn't ask the nurse aboot their diets, I wish I had. I wonder if they were still eating the same things, but because of how we sterilize, process, package etc etc it made them ill?? I also wonder if it has anything to do with whats in our air/soil/water etc....hmmm I'll have to ponder on that me thinks 
xx


----------

